# Ada 45p new scape



## buttons (28 Jan 2020)

Just sharing my hard scape on my new Ada 45p, got to order plants next. 

Plants I think will be are, bottom left section - cube or Monte Carlo, back left section - mini hair grass, back a mix of rotala stems for a bush effect, buce on the stones and some moss or mini on the wood. 

Thinking of doing an journal on this scape. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Jan 2020)

Good job mate. I like it. Going to be hard to keep that sand clean unless you don't have any shrimp lol

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## buttons (28 Jan 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Good job mate. I like it. Going to be hard to keep that sand clean unless you don't have any shrimp lol
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan



Thank you. 

The sand is only kiln sand that I had laying around, it can be easily replaced if it becomes a pain. The plan was small gravel originally. 

I will be adding shrimp but it is mainly going to be home for my betta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Jan 2020)

Lucky betta


----------



## buttons (28 Jan 2020)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Lucky betta



Most definitely 

He’s a beaut so he deserves a lovely home. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (28 Jan 2020)

I like it aswel looks good, defently do a journal on the scape as so helpful and keeps us updated.

Looks good though looking forward to seeing it planted. 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

